# THE SKUNKING HAS ENDED! WITH A PIC!



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

It has been a depressing end of February up Until Today for fishing. I haven't posted reports but I have gone fishing six times in that time. Three Minersville Trips=skunks, One Sand Hollow=skunk, One Quail-Creek trip yesterday=skunk. But today at Minersville I caught two on my flyrod wich has never caught a fish, and it was beginning to make me depressed. Fished right of the Boat Ramp and nailed a 19 incher right of the bat. Then It took a while but I hooked into a fish that I fought forever. Pulled him in and he was just shy, I mean Barely, of 22 inches. Used a Green-olive cone head Wooly Bugger.
Didn't get a picture of the big boy but got one with my phone of the 19 incher.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The skunk may be gone, but the smell lingers on.

Just kidding. Glad you got out of your funk.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Fatty bow!!!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I figured you'd let everyone know when you caught another fish. I can't figure you out, you should post reports when you don't catch fish, not when you catch them. That way you'd keep some of your nevada friends away. Did you manage to stay out of the mud and the water this time at least? That would've been a victory all in itself there. Just messin with ya, nice fish way to christen that fly rod.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

So are you hooked on flyfishing now? 

It took me a long time to get my first fish on a fly. Nice work.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great fish Btk. I hope those are just the first of many.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I figured you'd let everyone know when you caught another fish. I can't figure you out, you should post reports when you don't catch fish, not when you catch them. That way you'd keep some of your nevada friends away. *Did you manage to stay out of the mud and the water this time at least?* That would've been a victory all in itself there. Just messin with ya, nice fish way to christen that fly rod.


Yes staying dry was defineatly an improvement.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice fish. Do you happen to notice if anyone else was doing any good? My buddy just got back from there and he said the the fishing was really slow.


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

Improv, my son and I have fished Minersville about a half dozen times this spring. The water has been cloudy every time we go. The fishing for us hasnt been too good. The best I've seen anybody do was a couple of Sundays ago a guy was flyfishing out of a small green flat bottomed boat just out from us and was just killing them. He was anchored in shallow water and was catching them one after another on a small nymph under a tiny orange float setup. We don't do much fly fishing but after watching him we might have to take it up. Piute has been better this spring than Minersville. We've done real good there.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet BTK, glad to hear you got a couple, getting skunked is the worst. Hope you can keep it up!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrat's. nice fish


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm getting fishing fever again, I need to get out this weekend!!!


----------

